# Tange Prestige Ultimate Ultrastrong Tubing?



## Fluffbomb (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi,

I used to have a '93 Kona Explosif which was made out of a mixture of Tange Prestige tubing. It had a Tange Prestige Ultimate Ultrastrong downtube that was unusual as it was a corrugated tube. Unfortunately the downtube cracked at the head tube junction many years ago but I was wondering whether this tubing was used on any other frames and if any of them are still around (were they too light)?

Cheers,

Fluff


----------



## adamgent1 (Sep 26, 2005)

It was used on the Kona Hot as well in 1995. Are you thining of taking adowntube off another bike to replace it?


----------



## Fluffbomb (Aug 14, 2004)

No it was warrantied long ago (its replacement is a retro bike in its own right). I'm just curious as apart from the Hot I've never seen that downtube used anywhere.

Fluff


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Norco used the Ultimate Ultrastrong on their 1993 TNT frame. It was an AWESOME frame...I raced it for a year and was super happy with it!

rb


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I believe parsons marin team issue also used that tubeset. His deffo had the downtube you describe. unfortunately the nickel plating made the steel "sweat" & rust, so he had a couple of those team issues under warranty.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

richieb said:


> Norco used the Ultimate Ultrastrong on their 1993 TNT frame. It was an AWESOME frame...I raced it for a year and was super happy with it!
> 
> rb


 yep, I'm still riding a Norco TNT ('95-96) with that tubeset. I haven't really hammered on it, but have been riding it for the last few yrs after buying the frame off ebay. 
It's a really nice ride. I drilled out the cable stops last year to run full length housing, but haven't got her in for a fresh paint yet... one of these days.
Here's a pic in her current rigid mode.


----------



## mtnwrench (May 25, 2013)

logbiter said:


> yep, I'm still riding a Norco TNT ('95-96) with that tubeset. I haven't really hammered on it, but have been riding it for the last few yrs after buying the frame off ebay.
> It's a really nice ride. I drilled out the cable stops last year to run full length housing, but haven't got her in for a fresh paint yet... one of these days.
> Here's a pic in her current rigid mode.


Hi! Does your frame have Ritchey drop outs? I have a Norco Rampage, not sure of the model year though. Ritchey dropouts and the Tange Ultimate Ultrastrong Prestige tubing.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Custom builders like Rock Lobster used them. Parkpre used them. Miele used them for road bikes. Weirdly, Canadian department store brand Nakamura used em too.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/xbiking/comments/m95o57
That one blows my mind.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Custom builders like Rock Lobster used them. Parkpre used them. Miele used them for road bikes. Weirdly, Canadian department store brand Nakamura used em too.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/xbiking/comments/m95o57
> That one blows my mind.


You talking about Tange tubes? If so, I have a Canadian Tire CCM with Tange main tubes as well. I am restoring the bike this year to a fully useable bike again!


----------



## MichaelinOsaka (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't figure out how to quote, but somebody above wrote:
*
Custom builders like Rock Lobster used them. Parkpre used them. Miele used them for road bikes. Weirdly, Canadian department store brand Nakamura used em too.*

----

I also believe there is / was a high end builder in Japan under the Nakamura name. They were more famous for their road bikes.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Just cause y'all are a buncha bike geeks, RetroGrouch did a wonderful history of steel tubing from a number of brands, enjoy!









Classic Tubes: Tange and Ishiwata


A blog about bicycles and bicycle riding. Emphasis on vintage and classic bikes, with lots about old vs. new technology.




bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.com


----------

